# Mower parts for 1050 mower deck



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

where can i get parts to redo mower deck for bolens 1050 and maybe another deck thanks
:elephant:






reason for editting...change 1950 to 1050


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Try ebay there's always a few decks on there. What do have now a 42" green or red? They are the same deck just some mount differently.
There is a guy on ebay selling rebuild kits for the gear case. I think it's Samsbolens? He has some old NOS parts too. Try Rick at [email protected]. He may have used deck and probably has any parts you need.
I think there is parts breakdown posted here somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

try this manual....
http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6593


----------

